# A few lizards



## orionmystery (Feb 12, 2014)

Open your mouth and say "ah...". No cavity. Come back in 3 months.
Beautiful Green Crested Lizard (Bronchocela cristatella).



Bronchocela cristatella IMG_6577 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Four-clawed gecko (Gehyra mutilata - ID credit: Chan Kin Onn ) waiting behind a planthopper for honeydew excretes?. Night find, Selangor, Malaysia.



Gehyra mutilata IMG_6430 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Gehyra mutilata IMG_6432 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


A shocked juve Great Anglehead Lizard (Gonocephalus grandis)



Gonocephalus grandis IMG_6361 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Gonocephalus grandis IMG_5514 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Earless Agamid (Aphaniotis fusca)



Aphaniotis fusca IMG_5500 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Changeable Lizard (Calotes versicolor)



Calotes versicolor IMG_4739 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


More tropical reptiles and amphibians: Tropical reptiles & amphibians | Up Close with Nature


----------



## JustJazzie (Feb 12, 2014)

Number one is my favorite by far! What a neat shot.


----------



## Overread (Feb 12, 2014)

That first photo is fantastic - really fantastic! 
If you ever do a book that's a front cover picture right there


----------



## orionmystery (Feb 13, 2014)

Overread said:


> That first photo is fantastic - really fantastic!
> If you ever do a book that's a front cover picture right there





JustJazzie said:


> Number one is my favorite by far! What a neat shot.



Thanks for wonderful comments. Much appreciated


----------



## runnah (Feb 13, 2014)

Overread said:


> That first photo is fantastic - really fantastic!
> If you ever do a book that's a front cover picture right there



100% agree.


----------

